# ps3 und pc spiele zu verkaufen



## pasigroessenwahn (5. Oktober 2013)

Halo möchte hier meine spiele anbieten. The last of us für 40 € 

Die 8 ps3 spiele auf dem anderen foto für zusammen 50 € 

Die Pc Spiele für 100€ vhb


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo habe das Bild mit den PC Spielen mal entfernt, da dort indizierte/beschlagnahmte Titel bzw. englische Versionen von Spielen aufgeführt sind, die in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden dürfen. Bitte passe das Bild entsprechend an, dann darfst du es ohne weiteres wieder einstellen.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (7. Oktober 2013)

*Hier*

Hier mit Zensierten Foto


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Oktober 2013)

würdest du schlacht um mittelerde und den zweiten teil einzeln verkaufen? Wenn ja was möchtest du dafür? Über eine Pn würde ich mich freuen. Gruß


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2013)

Also für alle PC Spiele würde ich dir evtl. EUR 0,50 bis EUR 0,60 pro Spiel zahlen. Wenn du Interesse am Verkauf hast, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schreiben. 

Gruß


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (16. Oktober 2013)

alles noch da...


----------



## sandman2003 (22. Oktober 2013)

@ crysisheld

Max Payne ist nicht mehr indiziert


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (22. Oktober 2013)

Ist auch alles noch zu haben....


----------

